
Show HN: Quark:An open source framework to build competitive platforms - pandeykartikey
https://github.com/sdslabs/quark
======
andrejguran
Can you explain a little what exactly is it doing?

~~~
pandeykartikey
It is a framework that provides a base API based backend for any sports
programming website, CTF competition website, etc. As most of these have a lot
in common in terms of API and DB structure.

------
jonnydubowsky
Is there a demo that can be shared?

~~~
pandeykartikey
[https://cerebro.sdslabs.co](https://cerebro.sdslabs.co) is a website that was
built using Quark. and for a source code of a demo application, you can see
[https://github.com/sdslabs/laplace-no-ma](https://github.com/sdslabs/laplace-
no-ma)

